# Toner choice



## wornknobby3 (Jan 29, 2012)

i'm looking at buying anew toner and my choices are between the greenlee tempo601k and the fluke p3000. I'm curious if anyone has any experience with either of these, and if anyone has tried to use them to trace out line voltage lines, such as 14 or 12 awg wire. Any input is greatly appreciated. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREENLEE-TE...ultDomain_0&hash=item5d305d071a#ht_4599wt_952

http://www.flukenetworks.com/datacom-cabling/installation-tools/Pro3000-Analog-Tone-and-Probe


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wornknobby3 said:


> i'm looking at buying anew toner and my choices are between the greenlee tempo601k and the fluke p3000. I'm curious if anyone has any experience with either of these, and if anyone has tried to use them to trace out line voltage lines, such as 14 or 12 awg wire. Any input is greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREENLEE-TE...ultDomain_0&hash=item5d305d071a#ht_4599wt_952
> 
> http://www.flukenetworks.com/datacom-cabling/installation-tools/Pro3000-Analog-Tone-and-Probe


I like the fluke it works good..:thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I use an ideal VDV with the ideal probe, I get much more use out of that combo.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

The Fluke has bed of nails alligator clips which means you won't have to strip the wire back. That and it is has alot louder tone. Fluke all the way.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

They are both good tools, you can use them on live telephone lines but you CANNOT use them on line voltage or you will cook the toner. If you want to use them on AC electrical wiring which is dead you may want to get a tone probe with a filter built in so you won't get interference from surrounding cables which are live.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

I have this one: http://www.flukenetworks.com/datacom-cabling/copper-testing/IntelliTone-Pro-Toner-and-Probe.

Even used it on automotive wiring when I ran into incorrect color coded wires.


----------



## wornknobby3 (Jan 29, 2012)

well i would most likely be using it more for line voltage than low voltage lines. I'm trying to see if i can find a probe with the filter online, but am not having any luck.....:001_huh:


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.tempo-textron.com/prod_detail.cfm?cat=800&subcat=803&pid=10428


----------



## wornknobby3 (Jan 29, 2012)

so when it says it filters out AC hum, does that also mean it can be used on a line voltage circuit? I'm just confused if thats how they would advertise it or how it would be worded so i know exactly what im looking at


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

wornknobby3 said:


> so when it says it filters out AC hum, does that also mean it can be used on a line voltage circuit? I'm just confused if thats how they would advertise it or how it would be worded so i know exactly what im looking at


No, it cannot be used on a live circuit but it can be used AROUND live AC circuits. Without a filter it can be hard to hear tone at times if there is a lot of interference.


----------



## wornknobby3 (Jan 29, 2012)

i think i may be confusing everyone in my explanation. I'm not looking to be anbe to use the toner on a LIVE AC circuit, but a dead one. But from the sounds of it, it seems to be bad for the toner to try and pump a signal through the bigger gauge wire....


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

wornknobby3 said:


> i think i may be confusing everyone in my explanation. I'm not looking to be anbe to use the toner on a LIVE AC circuit, but a dead one. But from the sounds of it, it seems to be bad for the toner to try and pump a signal through the bigger gauge wire....


The device which Jay posted will work absolutely fine. I use one for just about every type of wire tracing from THHN to CAT5 to coaxial cable.:thumbsup:...and the larger the wire, the less the resistance.


----------



## RadioGuy (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a Harris branded model that eventually turned into the Fluke brand.

I love it, due to the bed of nails clips plus the alligator clips are meant to fit onto 66 blocks for easy toning out of circuits.


I also have a company supplied Tempo, which has basic alligator clips. I hate this thing. It is kept in my tool bag though because I try to not use my Harris. Why risk breaking it.:thumbup:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

RadioGuy said:


> I have a Harris branded model that eventually turned into the Fluke brand.
> 
> I love it, due to the bed of nails clips plus the alligator clips are meant to fit onto 66 blocks for easy toning out of circuits.
> 
> ...


 
So you *don't* use the one you like??:bangin:


----------



## RadioGuy (Jan 28, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> So you *don't* use the one you like??:bangin:



Yeah  Unless I have to I try and not. I really like this one and paid a lot for it so I'd rather not risk breaking it and then being SOL when I really need it.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

RadioGuy said:


> Yeah  Unless I have to I try and not. I really like this one and paid a lot for it so I'd rather not risk breaking it and then being SOL when I really need it.


This just gets better and better....you* love* it; you* paid a lot* for it but you aren't going to use it. What the  did you buy it for? Like buying your favorite car and not driving it, not wearing your favorite shoes or not eating your favorite meal. What the  are you waiting for?:laughing:


----------



## RadioGuy (Jan 28, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> This just gets better and better....you* love* it; you* paid a lot* for it but you aren't going to use it. What the  did you buy it for? Like buying your favorite car and not driving it, not wearing your favorite shoes or not eating your favorite meal. What the  are you waiting for?:laughing:




Pretty much. 


I might put it into the tool bag after this conversation though.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Missouri Bound said:


> The device which Jay posted will work absolutely fine. I use one for just about every type of wire tracing from THHN to CAT5 to coaxial cable.:thumbsup:...and the larger the wire, the less the resistance.


 

Wrong thinking..... Larger the AWG and overall length means more needed saturation which most toners aren't designed for in some extremities.......


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Wrong thinking..... Larger the AWG and overall length means more needed saturation which most toners aren't designed for in some extremities.......


This discussion is regarding 10ga. or less houehold wiring. I am sure that some applications would create a problem for the toner but those are not what is being discussed here. The Tempo toners are reccommended for low voltage and un-energized ac wiring.:yes:


----------

